# are rose leaves ok for torts?



## tortoise007 (Feb 17, 2014)

hello, are rose leaves all right for tortoises to eat? I know that the petals of the flowers are. What about the thorns?
Thanks!


----------



## JDM4 (Feb 17, 2014)

My RT loves the leaves but doesn't really care for the petals. I quickly took these thorns off after this picture was taken as I think they would be dangerous if eaten. Leaves are fine though.


----------



## ascott (Feb 17, 2014)

When I offer the roses and the leaves I pluck both...never offer the stems...


----------



## Moozillion (Feb 18, 2014)

My Hermann's will eat the petals if they're pink, and won't eat the leaves.


----------



## Tom (Feb 18, 2014)

Leaves and flowers are fine, IF there are no pesticides either ON or IN them.


----------



## JDM4 (Feb 20, 2014)

Moozillion.....that's brilliant......that your Herman only eats the pink petals. Fussy hey?? My RT is very fussy too :s


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 21, 2014)

Tom said:


> Leaves and flowers are fine, *IF there are no pesticides either ON or IN them*.



2nd this...VERY important, too!


----------



## tortoise007 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you all! sorry I didn't check on this post sooner. Very helpful.


----------

